# Top 10 Cars of the 2011 LA Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a few years ago picking a Top 10 Cars list from the LA Auto Show would have been a simple task, with few world premieres and most of the vehicles on display having already been revealed at some overseas venue. That's no longer the case, with over 20 global debuts this year. So with a sizable list to choose from, the AutoGuide team sat down at the end of the two media days of press conferences to determine the most exciting, most interesting and most important reveals of the show. And here they are:

From the Fiat 500 to the Smart fortwo and Scion iQ, the mini car segment continues to grow in North America. Not wanting to pass this segment by, Chevrolet has entered the fray with a tiny car of its own, the Spark. Sized down from even the new Sonic sub-compact it still has a livable amount of space and comes powered by an ultra-small 1.2-liter 4-cylinder engine making just 85-hp. Thankfully it weighs just 2,300 lbs, so acceleration, shouldn't be terrible.

Notable features on this car include a standard 7-inch screen with Chevy's new MyLink system and Bluetooth. Plus, power windows, air conditioning and 10 airbags come standard.

See the rest of the list after the jump:

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2011 LA Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

